# ford 7740 front assist



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

got this tractor stuck yesterday and discovered the front wheel assist not working ! had been a little suspicious before but when stuck back wheels turning not fronts so was sure. drive shaft ok. this tractor does not have a switch to turn on the assist rather it senses poor traction an applies power to the front . anyone have any ideas of where to start looking ?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm 7740sle should have a switch to force 4wd but my friends was a white top sle - they are known to strip the splines out of the front driveshaft coupler or pinion due to the automatic 4wd braking.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I was thinking the 7740 had a switch..


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sure it has a switch also. We used to own one and I remember playing with the switch and turning it on and off marveling at the increased power. It was our first fwd. ours was a white top also.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If it does have a sensor maybe that has gone bad.


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

oops guess that would explain that then ! somehow got that idea in my mind and didn't look for a switch . glad someones paying attention !


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

greenfield said:


> oops guess that would explain that then ! somehow got that idea in my mind and didn't look for a switch . glad someones paying attention !


Way to man up greenfield. I appreciate your character.

Regards, Mike


----------

